# In case music isn't panning out...



## JohnG (Jan 16, 2019)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/reckitt-ceo-to-step-down-at-years-end-11547630807?mod=hp_lista_pos3

*Owner of Durex Condoms Is Looking for a New CEO*
*Rakesh Kapoor, who has led Reckitt Benckiser for eight years, will step down at the end of 2019 *
By 
Saabira Chaudhuri
Jan. 16, 2019 4:26 a.m. ET



LONDON—Reckitt Benckiser Group PLC’s Chief Executive Rakesh Kapoor will step down at the end of 2019 after eight years at the helm of the Durex and Lysol owner.

The consumer-goods company, which also owns brands like Air Wick fresheners and Dettol cleaning products, said Wednesday it has started its search for a successor and will consider both internal and external candidates.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 16, 2019)

I feel I'd be a good fit for the role, I've had a long and hard career of erecting businesses, some of which I was the head, some I was a board member.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 16, 2019)

They need a replacement somewhat urgently; otherwise they will be short-staffed.


----------



## C M Dess (Jan 16, 2019)

I heard there's a barrier to entry.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 16, 2019)

...and in case even this position doesn't pan out, here are 7 other opportunities: https://allthatsinteresting.com/worlds-worst-jobs 

(ain't that super motivating to go back to composing, heh?)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 16, 2019)

Rakesh Kapoor is stepping down to spend more time with his 37 children.


----------



## Kony (Jan 16, 2019)

News that a successor has been found may be premature


----------



## Kony (Jan 16, 2019)

I was going to apply on their website but I'm worried about Trojans....


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 16, 2019)

So they need a trailer?


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2019)

KallumS said:


> I feel I'd be a good fit for the role, I've had a long and hard career of erecting businesses, some of which I was the head, some I was a board member.



You might get ribbed a bit, whenever you tell anyone what your profession is


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 17, 2019)

I'd have a go, but I don't think I'd be able to pull it off.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 17, 2019)

mikeh-375 said:


> I'd have a go, but I don't think I'd be able to pull it off.



DYING!!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 21, 2019)

I might go for it. I can't think of anything that might prevent me.


----------

